# Problem mit Smartsurfer Tarif access2surf



## knocker (28 Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht zwar etwas OT, aber ich poste es hier trotzdem mal:

Neuerliches Problem mit dem Smartsurfer: Es handelt sich um den Tarif access2surf-X. Ich war am 09.10. mit o.g. Tarif um kurz nach 11Uhr online. Der Smartsurfer zeigt lt. EVN einen Preis von 0,05 Cent zuzügl. Einwahl an. Dies stimmt jedoch nicht. Heute kam die Rechnung- und das große Erwachen.
Laut dieser Info-Seite http://www.telespiegel.de/html/access2surf.html wurde die Tarifstruktur für diesen Tarif am 06.10. geändert- gültig ab dem Folgezeit, also dem 07.10.! Die Minute kostet demnach ab 07.10. zur gleichen Zeit 2,99 Cent/Minute.
Wenn ich zwei Tage später mit dem Smartsurfer online gehe, frage ich mich, warum diese Tarifänderung nicht erkannt worden ist.

Komisch auch: Kurz vor Berechnung des hohen Minutenpreises war ich lt. vorliegenden EVN von Access bzw. acoreus (den habe ich nach telefonischer Nachfrage überraschenderweise sofort per Mail zugeschickt bekommen) noch zweimal für jeweils weniger als 30 Sekunden online. 1x würde ja noch nachvollziehbar sein, um den neuen gültigen erhöhten Minutenpreis anzupassen. Warum dazu allerdings gleich zwei Einwahlen nötig sind, um dann bei der dritten Einwahl innerhalb einer Minute(!) den neuen gültigen Minutenpreis i.H.v. 2,99 Cent/Minute zu berechen, ist mir absolut schleierhaft.

Was hierbei noch interessant ist: Bei der neuen Smartsurfer-Version verpflichten sich ja die Anbieter, den Preis des jeweiligen Tarif bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt beizubehalten. Dieses Datum ist rechts von der Einwahlgebühr abzulesen.
Weiss jemand von Euch, wann die neue Smartsurfer-Version online gestellt wurde? Ich kann nämlich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass dies *nach* dem 06.10. der Fall war. Das würde also bedeuten, dass der Preis dieses Tarifs trotz Verpflichtung seitens des Anbieters schon vorher geändert worden ist.

Ich hoffe, dieses Posting ist hier ok und dient vielleicht als Information für andere User...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2005)

Posting abgetrennt als neuer Thread , da es thematisch nicht zum  Callando, Avanio Thread  paßt

ww


----------



## GammaRay (28 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

das wird bei onlinekosten.de schon im Forum Providerprobleme diskutiert.

_[Bitte für die hier behaupteten Fakten eine gesicherte Quelle nachweisen. Danke. (bh)]_

G.


----------



## knocker (28 Oktober 2005)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Posting abgetrennt als neuer Thread , da es thematisch nicht zum  Callando, Avanio Thread  paßt
> 
> ww



Ok danke, ich war mir nicht sicher, ob das Thema einen eigenen Thread verdient...   

@ GammaRay: Danke für den Link! Ist ja interessant- der o.g. Tarif wird durch die "zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit" bis zum 18.10. garantiert, trotzdem werden mal eben die Preise innerhalb eines Tages zum 07.10. kräftig erhöht.  :holy:


----------



## GammaRay (28 Oktober 2005)

knocker schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde also bedeuten, dass der Preis dieses Tarifs trotz Verpflichtung seitens des Anbieters schon vorher geändert worden ist.



Ja! Rate mal warum



> Web.de:
> Top
> Zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit
> Unter den Internet-by-Call-Anbietern am Markt tummeln sich leider ein paar schwarze Schafe. Zu Ihrem Schutz hat WEB.DE daher allen Anbietern im SmartSurfer auferlegt, ihre Tarife mitsamt eines verbindlichen Gültigkeitsdatums zu nennen und sich mit den Bedingungen der SmartSurfer Tarif-Policy einverstanden zu erklären.






> Aus der web.de Tarif-policy:
> ..
> Der Tarif (Minutenpreis) und die Einwahlgebühr dürfen für mindestens einen Monat nach dem in diesem
> Formular gewünschten Aufnahmetermin nicht teurer werden.
> ...




_[Vermutungen dieser Art gehören hier nicht rein. (bh)]_

G.


----------



## knocker (28 Oktober 2005)

> Aus der web.de Tarif-policy:
> ..
> Der Tarif (Minutenpreis) und die Einwahlgebühr dürfen für mindestens einen Monat nach dem in diesem
> Formular gewünschten Aufnahmetermin nicht teurer werden...



Weisst Du, ob dieser besagte Monat am 07.10., also dem Tag der Erhöhung von 0,05 Cent auf 2,99 Cent/Minute, bereits verstrichen war? Ich wage das, ehrlich gesagt, zu bezweifeln...
Falls dem so ist, wäre das nach der avanio/callando-Geschichte gleich die zweite zu kürzende Telekom-Rechnung. Weiss nicht, ob ich mir diesen Stress nochmals geben soll...  :holy:


----------



## Greenhorn (28 Oktober 2005)

Na, "schön" dass ich nicht alleine bin mit dem Problem    :-? 
Hier der Link  der zu meinem Posting unter "avanio, ..." der die Geschichte noch einmal genauer beschreibt und dir vielleicht etwas Neues bringt.


----------



## GammaRay (28 Oktober 2005)

@ Knocker,

Spar dir den Stress, es gibt nichts zu kürzen. Die Verpflichtung, dei ac2s gegenüber web.de abgegeben hat, ist für dich nicht rechtsverbindlich.

Frag mal bei web.de an, ob die dir von den 10 k€ Vertragstrafe was abgeben.

Diskussionen über dieses Thema sind hier aber anscheinend nicht erwünscht, dank mal selber nach wer bei den Dingen, wie sie so gelaufen sind, welches Geld verdient.

Lies hierzu die Adresse aus der Adresszeile deines Browsers dreimal lauf vor.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Oktober 2005)

> Diskussionen über dieses Thema sind hier aber anscheinend nicht erwünscht...



Wie kommst Du denn auf diesen Klops?
Was wir hier nicht mögen, sind unbewiesene Behauptungen. Lies einfach mal die NUB!


----------



## knocker (29 Oktober 2005)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Na, "schön" dass ich nicht alleine bin mit dem Problem    :-?
> Hier der Link  der zu meinem Posting unter "avanio, ..." der die Geschichte noch einmal genauer beschreibt und dir vielleicht etwas Neues bringt.



Wie jetzt, der erhöhte Minutenpreis wurde rückwirkend bei Dir berechnet?   
Kann ich mir irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen...
Ich war einige Male mit diesem Tarif vor dem 07.10. online- jedesmal wurde der geringe Minutenpreis berechnet. Nur dieses eine Mal nach dem 07.10. wurde mir der hohe Minutenpreis in Rechnung gestellt.

@GammaRay: Ich werde mir den Stress auch ersparen, und, im Gegensatz zu der Avanio/Callando-Sache, zahlen.

In Zukunft werde ich wieder auf seriösere Anbieter vertrauen und lieber etwas mehr investieren...


----------

